# Retrofit bathroom vanity with above counter sink



## Sushijung (Nov 24, 2010)

We have really low counters in our bathroom. We had the idea of retrofitting the existing vanity by cutting a hole into the existing sink and placing a above counter sink over the old sink hole. 

The hole we are thinking of cutting would be basically just to increase the old sink hole to fit all of the plumbing for the new sink through it. 

Can you look at the picture to tell me if this is possible? We think the sink is porcelain bit don't know. Can we cut a hole into it? What tools do we need to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That's an awful lot of work to gain 1". It sounds like what you need is a higher vanity cabinet.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is a horrible idea that won't work. If you want a vessel sink, get a new top and install it on that.
Ron


----------



## Sushijung (Nov 24, 2010)

Why will it not work? What needs to happen to do this?


----------



## Sushijung (Nov 24, 2010)

The reason we want to retrofit the existing rather than get a new top is to save on cost.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sushijung said:


> Why will it not work? What needs to happen to do this?


An above counter sink(it's called a vessel sink) requires a 1 1/2" hole for the drain. If you cut out what you want, the vessel sink will fall into the vanity bottom.
Just goggle vessel sinks an look at how they're installed. Then you will understand the situation.
Ron


----------



## Sushijung (Nov 24, 2010)

We're thinking of getting a vessel sink that's larger than the current size of the sink so that it won't fall through.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sushijung said:


> We're thinking of getting a vessel sink that's larger than the current size of the sink so that it won't fall through.


Post a picture when it's installed.
Ron


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Why don't you just build a base out of 2 x 4's to raise the whole cabinet assy up 3 1/2"? Disconnect plumbing, sink top looks to be cultured marble, one piece. Should just be held down with caulk. Pop it up and remove, find the screws holding cabinets to wall and remove. You will have to more than likely trim supply lines off below shut offs to remove cabinets. Install the base, cover the front of the 2 x with white toekick material (thin plywood painted white) and reinstall plumbing. Mostly your labor, not that much in materials. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"We think the sink is porcelain" Personally--I doubt that. The entire vanity top would be porcelain in that case, just not practical. I would say it is "cultured marble", which is nothing more than marble dust mixed with an epoxy and then put into a mold under pressure.
"Can we cut a hole into it?" Why certainly. In today's world a hole can be cut into anything. The main question is: Do you have the proper tools and expertise to cut into this material, no matter what it is? 
"What tools do we need to do it?" IMO: Impossible to answer that one via this website. Too many variables involved. I operate a "_Household HandyMan"_ business and work out of an 18 ft. long trailer packed with what I _think_ I would need for most jobs--Wrong! I run across jobs at least once a week that I do not have the proper tool(s) for. Decision to be made, to buy or not to buy for that one job.
Personally: I don't think it would be a practical idea to cut into that vanity top to fit a vessel sink into. It's just not going to fit properly and be attractive at the same time.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

vessle sink are not cheap. vessle sink hardwere isn't cheap either. you are going to spend a ton to save a few bucks.

new laminate counter tops are cheap compared to a decent vessle sink.

if you really want to raise you counter top cheaple, I sugest 2x4s.


----------

